# Hundreds stage mock 'Funeral' for Bin Laden in London...



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1384353/Fury-erupts-outside-US-Embassy-London-mock-funeral-Osama-bin-Laden.html

They make my blood boil:cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its a sad sight to say the least .

they can all leave the uk if they want and help to rebuild their terrorist hero's country .


----------



## dan236 (Jun 5, 2009)

The annoying thing is, is that most of them will be here sponging off our benefit system too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BBC kept this quiet?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fcuk off back home then


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

good to see the EDL down there showing some patriotism


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

im not usually racist, but i'm starting to develop a hatred for these people.....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

nothing but a bunch of c**ts

E E EDL, E E EDL! Gotta love em. If only the majority of people were like EDL


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah..... It's not a nice thing to see, it's a **** take....


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

dan236 said:


> The annoying thing is, is that most of them will be here sponging off our benefit system too.


So true, take the guy that burned the poppies and got a £60 fine as an example of this!!! Then the english man that burnt a copy of the koran got sent to prison for a couple months cnuts


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I hate religion full stop but I have a particular dislike for Islam, even though I have met many Muslims who are nice normal people...

But our culture means more to me then theirs, time to wake up and take a measured stand!

A real eye opener:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

This is what happens when you give people rights


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

paul81 said:


> im not usually racist, but i'm starting to develop a hatred for these people.....


That's sectarian not racist. ^^

I've no idea why they live in the west if they hate the west so much.

The ironic thing here is - the tax's they pay get spent on bullets and bomb the armed forces use to nail extremists.

LOL. :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

can you imagine these guy's marching around moscow,would be a different outcome for

sure.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mal said:


> can you imagine these guy's marching around moscow,would be a different outcome for
> 
> sure.


They'd be digging their own graves in -20' in less than a day...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> They'd be digging their own graves in -20' in less than a day...


dude there massacring every cvnt in the caucasus,they dont give a fvck lol.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Daily Mail said:


> An EDL member did manage to slip through police lines to unveil an effigy of Bin Laden in the middle of the 300-strong group of extremist Muslims.


 

Fair play to that.

A napalm strike on these fcuks would have been lovely.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mal said:


> dude there massacring every cvnt in the caucasus,they dont give a fvck lol.


Such a shame...


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Keen said:


> That's sectarian not racist. ^^


nah, i work in admin, i aint no secretary :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Fcuk off back home then


Unfortunately most of them are home. They are English by birth. In at least one of the photos you can see a white muslim protesting.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Did anyone see question time last night? Paddy Pantsdown & yasmin alibhai-brown were going on about Bin-Laden as a 'Human being' and mocking the USA. Then some nut job in the audience was moaning because they didnt give him a 'proper' Muslim burial and didnt respect his faith. What utter b0llox. When he's ordering massacre he's 'Not one of us, not a real muslim', then when he dies, they all want him to be treated like a normal muslim.

I am not racist in the slightest, this is not about race. I'm not into religion at all, but respect Sikhs & Hindu's, some Christians get on my t!ts, but Islam just annoys me


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

How come Bin Laden gets a bullet through the head and these guys dont.

Where's the consistency? :laugh:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

This makes me angry... :gun_bandana: h34r: :death: :blowme:

Scum.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I hate racism, or at least i used to, the more stuff like this happens the more i accept racism.

Filthy ****s.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't say I'm surprised by this and even less surprised that the Police allowed it to happen. Surely this is a case of inciting racial hatred? You can almost guarantee that if it was a white terrorist that had killed thousands of Muslims, and then loads of English turned up to protest outside a mosque or something that there'd be arrests left right and centre!!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

If you are all p*ssed at this kind of stuff, do something about it. Vote for a patriotic civic-nationalist party in the next election - UKIP.

By the way, those of you bringing "racism" into this needs to reevaluate your use of the term. Islam is not a race, it is a religion comprising many different races.






Rule Britannia.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

if i was there, i wouldn't think twice about dashing a brick straight of those smelly c*nts heads!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Usually Ill make a rational logic comment.As I sit here late on a friday night , with the remains of a few pint of beer coursing through my veins.All i can say is to quote a line from my football days,"Lets have it!" if those Millions of Muslims want a tear up with us " infidels" lets go now! weve got the bomb.We can fry every one of their pitiful lives into small piles of smouldering carbon.


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

never even heard about this till a came on here,each and every one o them should be lifted,am sure the police could get all sorts o info from these clowns,really cant believe this could be allowed to happen,really ****s me off


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i know alot of people who hold extremely racist views...but only against people like these...nothing against blacks or chinese etc..you cant really blame them tbh with the way they act.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

its actually quite sad that these people think that we are the fools and they know something we dont...but in reality they base there whole intire life on something that isnt true..gotta laugh really,thick inbred idiots.


----------



## FusterCluck (May 19, 2010)

I`m just happy a few individuals have had thier eyes open to the hatred that runs through this religion. There are no "moderate" muslims..


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Only problem is we really sit back and do nothing. We moan to friends and family about it yet we sit idle. Even reigns when good men do nothing. Yes I'm guilty of it to some degree, I don't normally go on about it in real life as people who do are normally met with my response of "Are you going to do anything about it? No, then don't bother wasting your breath." I'm not going to go in to my views or opinions on this thread as this is not the time nor the place and I only will go against what I say to others.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

paul81 said:


> im not usually racist, but i'm starting to develop a hatred for these people.....


Not usually racist against what?

People who openly support terroism?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Should all be deported for high treason and made to pay damages to all the victims familys of the tube bombings and bus bombings that happend in london... then shot


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

x


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> something i have been writing on here for ages- we get walked all over because the people do nothing but moan and take no actions - Nidge and gemmymilk are two of the best at that- our race has turned into a race of bitter armchair moaners- acheiving nothing


Protests dont achieve anything in this country though, just bad press and a few smashed windows


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Muslims terrify me!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah that is some bullshít right there. But th EDL is just as bad int he opposite direction. Both come off as retarded racists on both sides.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

FusterCluck said:


> I`m just happy a few individuals have had thier eyes open to the hatred that runs through this religion. There are no "moderate" muslims..


Ive already commented but what ya just said is plain wrong. There is good in every religion, good peo0le in every walk of life. Islam just happens to have a higher percentage of cúnts. Some of my best friends are of the Muslim faith and better people you cant find bro.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

that is hilarious .. i think england is the only country were this kinda stuff is allowed to take place without a reaction


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

mal said:


> can you imagine these guy's marching around moscow,would be a different outcome for
> 
> sure.


Exactly mate. The only people who have it hard in Britain are the British!


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

Gee-bol said:


> its actually quite sad that these people think that we are the fools and they know something we dont...but in reality they base there whole intire life on something that isnt true..gotta laugh really,thick inbred idiots.


They think right, we are fools, they know they can get away with it. One day the sh!t will hit the fan tho, Hopefully.

Here come the pc police!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Yeh its wrong and shouldn't be allowed to happen, on the other hand the EDL are nothing other than racist thugs anyway.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it angers me the most knowing there's little to nothing I can do about it! when all you want to do is smash one in the f*ckin face!! :cursing:


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's not just about normal people saying things about this it should be our government. All them useless jumped up pr1cks that are taking everything away from us should grow some balls and put there foot down.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so sick of these fcuking bastards. its got me wanting to resort to extreme measures to rid the world of them but i couldnt stoop to their level.

makes me wanna leave my own country seeing stuff like this.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

puurboi said:


> Yeah that is some bullshít right there. But th EDL is just as bad int he opposite direction. Both come off as retarded racists on both sides.


When was the last time the EDL openly supported mass murder? please tell me.You bander words about like "racist thugs" in a weak attempt to divert the real agenda, because some of your friends are Muslim.Id also like to know how many of them openly criticise Islam for their stance against the "infidels" (thatll be you & me) I wont hold my breath.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

EDL are in general a peace keeping unity of which i am one of them i can speak for the EDL in regards to racism the EDL do not tolerate this nor are they racist .

the EDL is about marching/demonstrating to highlight the problem that is extremism in all forms right now EDL`S main objective is to bring to light the many islamic extremists preaching hate onto the streets of the UK and indeed the world once highlighted the governments must then take action to dispel said evil from that country .


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

It really REALLY gets to me this stuff, my step brother served in Afghanistan 3x, he was involved in the march through Burry Park in Luton where he got spat on by a load of muslim protesters. I'm not racist i have alot of friends from different nationallys but these muslim extremists just push my button, They have the cheek to come to MY country which was founded by MY Christian ancestors, sponge off of our soft government then MOAN to fk about it!!

I really hope it comes to the point soon where the british public actually grow a pair and do something about it, i would love to see a public uprising against them. Let's take our country back! Britiain used to be a great nation & now we are just an easy target for sponging asylum seekers. Put everyone on a boat that does not have a UK passport, sail it to the middle of the Atlantic & sink the fkerr!


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

They should round them all up put them on a plane and dump them back in their own country. Regardless of whether they claim to be English or not they are not English :cursing:

Either that or leave of their own accord if they do not like it here. This country is far too soft and needs to wake up to the whole 'human rights' **** and start looking after its own people :cursing:

This is not England anymore :ban:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't **** on that lot if they were on fire! Talk about biting the hand that feeds you, they're more than happy to be raking in the benefits. Mind you if it wasn't for all the do-gooders telling them they have rights x,y and z we wouldn't be in this position. I f you eliminated the do-gooders this country would have 90% less problems.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I might sound racist but I am not and I don't do religion so I don't believe in a "god". The best thing to do would be eliminate this religion from the face of the earth and start clean again, I mean they're only causing trouble to the rest of the planet, nobody wants them and sometimes makes me thing that george bush was the good one for trying to erase them all....there's only one way them or us


----------



## Hydro.Zx (Oct 24, 2010)

Lads listen, not all muslims are like this. I might get negative reps for this but it needs to be said, the vast majority of muslim people are nice and peaceful. A lot of my friends have received racial abuse because they're muslim but they are the same as me in all but who they choose to be their god. Its a bit like in a primary school, the whole year getting branded thieves because one kid stole some haribos from the teachers desk.

Remember this everyone, develop your hate towards EXTREMISTS, not against muslims. The majority are good people.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hydro.Zx said:


> Lads listen, not all muslims are like this. I might get negative reps for this but it needs to be said, the vast majority of muslim people are nice and peaceful. A lot of my friends have received racial abuse because they're muslim but they are the same as me in all but who they choose to be their god. Its a bit like in a primary school, the whole year getting branded thieves because one kid stole some haribos from the teachers desk.
> 
> Remember this everyone, develop your hate towards EXTREMISTS, not against muslims. The majority are good people.


I respect the good muslims mate but sometimes you need to take radical actions same as they do. I have muslims and ex-muslims friends that one day realised that their religion was not the best and broke free and they are now happier than ever.

British and other governments are not helping to solve the problem instead the give them more rights and obviously they will take advantage of it and take the p1ss out of everyone. I would just chuck them out of the country and throw them back to the sh1t hole they came from and see how they survive there with no benefits


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

IMO both groups that turned up are scum, EDL & the pro terrorism muslims


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Unfortunately Hyrdo the extremists have ruined it for the masses, for good muslims that live on our shores! Time for them all to leave before the blood shed begins!! lol


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

All this bother is going to kick off soon if the prime minister and his sh1t cabinet don't do anything


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope so, isn't it time British people reclaimed there nation?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Being a muslim myself ( not practising lol) its a shame honestly.... the amount of $hit an ordinary muslim gets ( tbh muslim, sikhs n hindus living in britain ) cause of them is unreal.. send them to fkin tiny island in middle of nowhere ...

If that was christians celebrating death of osama in middle east country or pakistan etc.. they would get shot im being real here. dont know why the **** the police or government dosnt charge them .. These ppl are making lives worst for the ordinary muslims in britain.

i was born n bred in this country , i drink , go out n do all the $hit ma mates r upto ( mostly are whites) but cz of these cvnts not alot ppl accept the normal ones


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Muslin extremists want to live in a country and then change all the laws and things they would not dare to do in there own country,

turning it into a sh1thole, religion is just that its not law here,females must cover there heads in there country or they face jail, but we don't want it here and they are up in arms playing the racism card,i went into a petrol station with my helmet on and the face flipped up and was told i had to remove it or she wouldn't serve me, i refused and she started calling the police i through the money down and walked out, my point is if i wore a burka would i have got all this hastle no fvcken chance she'd be to scared in case she started a race riot, is funny how racism only goes 1 way its time the laws are changed this countrys to full of do gooders


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

PLAY LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY GUYS I DONT KNOW HOW TO EMBED......


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

R1cky said:


> Being a muslim myself ( not practising lol) its a shame honestly.... the amount of $hit an ordinary muslim gets ( tbh muslim, sikhs n hindus living in britain ) cause of them is unreal.. send them to fkin tiny island in middle of nowhere ...
> 
> If that was christians celebrating death of osama in middle east country or pakistan etc.. they would get shot im being real here. dont know why the **** the police or government dosnt charge them .. These ppl are making lives worst for the ordinary muslims in britain.
> 
> i was born n bred in this country , i drink , go out n do all the $hit ma mates r upto ( mostly are whites) but cz of these cvnts not alot ppl accept the normal ones


It's people like you i empathise with mate, couple of my mates are from muslim family's but were born in the UK & live as we do, which is great! its just when people come over from abroad and try to change our way of life thats fks me off, some parts of the north like leeds/bradford etc its basicly like being in an arab country, I went up to Bradford a couple a months ago for a work thing & i felt like a minority, i even heard the prayer being played on a loud PA system like you hear in Turkey or something lol, it's jokes!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

R1cky said:


> Being a muslim myself ( not practising lol) its a shame honestly.... the amount of $hit an ordinary muslim gets ( tbh muslim, sikhs n hindus living in britain ) cause of them is unreal.. send them to fkin tiny island in middle of nowhere ...
> 
> If that was christians celebrating death of osama in middle east country or pakistan etc.. they would get shot im being real here. dont know why the **** the police or government dosnt charge them .. These ppl are making lives worst for the ordinary muslims in britain.
> 
> i was born n bred in this country , i drink , go out n do all the $hit ma mates r upto ( mostly are whites) but cz of these cvnts not alot ppl accept the normal ones


normal ones? welll if you go out drink alcohol, partying etc your hardly a normal muslim more in the minority


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> something i have been writing on here for ages- we get walked all over because the people do nothing but moan and take no actions - Nidge and gemmymilk are two of the best at that- our race has turned into a race of bitter armchair moaners- acheiving nothing





flynnie11 said:


> that is hilarious .. i think england is the only country were this kinda stuff is allowed to take place without a reaction





Irish Beast said:


> Exactly mate. The only people who have it hard in Britain are the British!





MrMike said:


> I hope so, isn't it time British people reclaimed there nation?


this isnt a "british" problem lads its an english problem, we have homecoming marches up here all the time and we NEVER get any of this **** happening. Scottish people wouldnt let it happen and neither would our goverment.

I dont know much about the EDL but it amazes me that you have people on here slating them for providing an opposition against these idiots.

it is my honest opinion that your country has become so diluted with other nationalies that you have also diluted your pride in your country, watching what 9inchesofheaven posted only goes to show how much your goverment has ****ed it up for you, and it is not going to get better its going to get worse....

and what about your Queen, what is she doing to help the people who have given life and limb for your country?,

It is a sad time to be an englishman and groups like the EDL are just trying to do something about it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vlb said:


> this isnt a "british" problem lads its an english problem, we have homecoming marches up here all the time and we NEVER get any of this **** happening. Scottish people wouldnt let it happen and neither would our goverment.
> 
> I dont know much about the EDL but it amazes me that you have people on here slating them for providing an opposition against these idiots.
> 
> ...


very good point made .

one thing sticks out though m8 a sweaty sock had a hand in England`s downfall !

EDL no surrender .


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

uhan said:


> very good point made .
> 
> one thing sticks out though m8 a sweaty sock had a hand in England`s downfall !
> 
> EDL no surrender .


although i "liked" your post i dont think the three years that Gordon Brown was PM has made any kind of difference to the reasons why your countrymen let this stuff happen. i get your point though.

the thing is until your governed by a natiolist party you wont see a thing done about it. Labour, Conservative and Lib Dems are ALL british parties, to busy trying to keep everyone happy, Scotland is governed by a natiolist party who only care about one group of Voters...Scottish people.

If the EDL want to be taken seriously then they need to make a distinct difference between them and the BNP because anytime you get a group of patriotic men and women getting together to fly the George cross or the Union jack in your country you will have the liberals in your country claiming Racism, extremism etc etc


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

shuda rounded every single 1 of them and shipped em back


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

disgusting. as for shipping them back, back where? no doubt a lot were born in this country or lived here from very young, which in a way is even worse


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vlb said:


> although i "liked" your post i dont think the three years that Gordon Brown was PM has made any kind of difference to the reasons why your countrymen let this stuff happen. i get your point though.
> 
> the thing is until your governed by a natiolist party you wont see a thing done about it. Labour, Conservative and Lib Dems are ALL british parties, to busy trying to keep everyone happy, Scotland is governed by a natiolist party who only care about one group of Voters...Scottish people.
> 
> If the EDL want to be taken seriously then they need to make a distinct difference between them and the BNP because anytime you get a group of patriotic men and women getting together to fly the George cross or the Union jack in your country you will have the liberals in your country claiming Racism, extremism etc etc


totally agree with you again damn you 

the problem is with every group political or otherwise there is always good and bad within , the media then pick up on that and exploit it to the governments advantage for example MP`S get found out they fiddle expenses yes they look bad but its a cover to jack taxes up , so when EDL march guess what a member is found drunk no idea what he is saying but on camera appearing racist because he can only tell half his story .

my view is BNP should rule our country not to throw out non whites or any bollox like that but to start as fresh as possible making the changes that need to be made .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Never really bothered me in the past always thought let them get on with it, but just read news off the world about how there after prince Harry and the one banner said get out of our countries, its about time us Brits started protesting and doing something instead off sitting back , after all they say we want there oil. Do they not realise without us buying there oil they would be foodless and pottless,,

I think I may have to start donating to a certain party """"


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

vlb said:


> although i "liked" your post i dont think the three years that Gordon Brown was PM has made any kind of difference to the reasons why your countrymen let this stuff happen. i get your point though.
> 
> the thing is until your governed by a natiolist party you wont see a thing done about it. Labour, Conservative and Lib Dems are ALL british parties, to busy trying to keep everyone happy, Scotland is governed by a natiolist party who only care about one group of Voters...Scottish people.
> 
> If the EDL want to be taken seriously then they need to make a distinct difference between them and the BNP because anytime you get a group of patriotic men and women getting together to fly the George cross or the Union jack in your country you will have the liberals in your country claiming Racism, extremism etc etc


It was bad enough before '97, but then Blair really opened the floodgates and signed our souls to the Human Rights act and brussells.

I can understand (to a degree, though dont agree but respect) people who find religion by themselves. But when you see kids born into it, lil kids holding placards, who have been told to believe in a god etc, then thats just wrong.

I just cant get my head around how people can devote their life to someone they have never met. It's just a cult (not a typo)


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

Aggression said:


> It was bad enough before '97, but then Blair really opened the floodgates and signed our souls to the Human Rights act and brussells.
> 
> I can understand (to a degree, though dont agree but respect) people who find religion by themselves. But when you see kids born into it, lil kids holding placards, who have been told to believe in a god etc, then thats just wrong.
> 
> I just cant get my head around how people can devote their life to someone they have never met. It's just a cult (not a typo)


gotta agree wi you mate,as far as am concerned religion is sumthing a kid can do without until he or she is old enough to understand properly wot it means and make up there own minds,religion certainly does not play any part in my life and believe me am as happy as the next person,cheers kevan


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Aggression said:


> It was bad enough before '97, but then Blair really opened the floodgates and signed our souls to the Human Rights act and brussells.
> 
> I can understand (to a degree, though dont agree but respect) people who find religion by themselves. But when you see kids born into it, lil kids holding placards, who have been told to believe in a god etc, then thats just wrong.
> 
> I just cant get my head around how people can devote their life to someone they have never met. It's just a cult (not a typo)


its the cycle of ignorance mate, when an ignorant person has a child then what chance does that child have to become anything other than ignorant too. i have to admit that when i voted for SNP when i was 18 i did so not because i had knowledge about their politics or policies but i did so because my dad was SNP all my life so my mindset was created towards it. now i do so because i agree with their politics so what my dad was saying all along was right.

now imagine that situation but with an extremist muslim father and the same impresionable kid. thats what you have now and its what is going to continue for decades to come. your slowly becoming colonised and the people who can see far enough ahead are called racists and extremists etc.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

baggsy said:


> normal ones? welll if you go out drink alcohol, partying etc your hardly a normal muslim more in the minority


i said im not a practicing muslim.. the religons are full of $hite mate.. if we didnt had religons we woould have been more civilised than this 

beside drinking n partying etc is a persons own choice .. i would rather enjoy my life


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Bored and angry men, that's all they are. They know they can push and push and STILL be protected in this stupid country.

They want what Osama Bin Liner wanted, to see the world burn *

* line stolen from Batman


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

I think we should bring the lads back from war to fight the one we should be having in uk


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

However just three miles from the Royal Court of Justice, Muslim protester Abu Muaz, 28, from east London claimed 'it is only a matter of time' before another attack and that the 'West is the enemy'.

1) if we are the 'enemy' why do they live in our country

2) why are they allowed?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

muslims already invaded europe and will announce a victory without guns though


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

It's part of our job as humans to think about and consider our place here on the planet and our position amongst all these other people. The second you abnegate this responsibility, you've fallen into an evil trap. As the writer Harlan Ellison has said, "We're all the same person under different skins," and that's truly a holy thought. All the religions on Earth want to point out is that we are all different, and we of our religion are better than those other unholy blasphemers. That's evil. And that is what all religion at its core is all about. Us and them. We're holy, they're infidels.

A word religions seem to really like, particularly the Jews is "tradition," which is the handing down of beliefs or customs from one generation to the next. This is another form of acceptance without questioning. For several hundred years an American tradition was, "The only good Indian is a dead Indian." A good old Australian tradition was "the Abo-hunt," where they tracked down and shot the Aboriginal people for amusement. A good old European tradition was the pogrom, where, if your luck had turned sour, go kill some Jews. The Russians loved this tradition, but the French and Germans thought it was a pretty swell tradition, too. And it's always been a tradition of the Serbs to hate the Croats, the Hutus to hate the Tutsis, whites to hate blacks, Christians to hate Jews, Jews to hate the Palestinians, Hindus to hate the Muslims, and Muslims to hate everybody.

Well, let's just thank God for tradition, sing songs in its praise and dance the Hora.

Karl Marx said that "Religion is the opiate of the masses," and he couldn't have been more correct. Religion is a drug that encourages you to not think for yourself, and, in my very humble opinion, is much worse and far more deadly than heroin, pot, cocaine, and alcohol all put together. None of these other drugs breeds contempt for other people, but all religions do in one way or another. Religion is the insidious evil of our planet, and the sooner people start to wake up to that the sooner we can get on to bigger, more important issues like peace and goodwill toward others.

its a copy n paste but well worth the read....


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm not a religious as Mao said : religion is a poison

but ricky you've some good point there


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah of course mate. Religion is about separation, me and you, them and us, it has nothing to do with living with the rest of humanity in peace. Therefore, religion is the basis of evil. I say that religion is the pretext for evil on our planet. Religion is the method whereby humans can rationalize their awful behavior to other humans and pawn it off as good deeds.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

R1cky said:


> Yeah of course mate. Religion is about separation, me and you, them and us, it has nothing to do with living with the rest of humanity in peace. Therefore, religion is the basis of evil. I say that religion is the pretext for evil on our planet. Religion is the method whereby humans can rationalize their awful behavior to other humans and pawn it off as good deeds.


good points matey

however what would 've this planet looked like , if there was no religion ?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Mr Mongol said:


> good points matey
> 
> however what would 've this planet looked like , if there was no religion ?


The treacle in your profile pic would be running Saudi Arabia


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

R1cky said:


> It's part of our job as humans to think about and consider our place here on the planet and our position amongst all these other people. The second you abnegate this responsibility, you've fallen into an evil trap. As the writer Harlan Ellison has said, "We're all the same person under different skins," and that's truly a holy thought. All the religions on Earth want to point out is that we are all different, and we of our religion are better than those other unholy blasphemers. That's evil. And that is what all religion at its core is all about. Us and them. We're holy, they're infidels.
> 
> A word religions seem to really like, particularly the Jews is "tradition," which is the handing down of beliefs or customs from one generation to the next. This is another form of acceptance without questioning. For several hundred years an American tradition was, "The only good Indian is a dead Indian." A good old Australian tradition was "the Abo-hunt," where they tracked down and shot the Aboriginal people for amusement. A good old European tradition was the pogrom, where, if your luck had turned sour, go kill some Jews. The Russians loved this tradition, but the French and Germans thought it was a pretty swell tradition, too. And it's always been a tradition of the Serbs to hate the Croats, the Hutus to hate the Tutsis, whites to hate blacks, Christians to hate Jews, Jews to hate the Palestinians, Hindus to hate the Muslims, and Muslims to hate everybody.
> 
> ...


Now how to fit all that onto a shirt???


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Humans are all deeply flawed. I come from a small town in Devon, not 1 Muslim, black or east European there, but there is always an excuse to fight.

Their in a different year at school

They come from the town over the river

They are poor or rich

They come from the other end of town

It's in our nature to fvck ourselves...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Put the hate preachers and EDL in a big field and let them fight each other to the death.

Would get rid of at least a few hundred mongtards in one foul swoop.

I remember when the EDL first came on the scene, apparently they were only against 'extremist' Muslims.

Then I saw one of their marches on TV and they were parading around with an Israel flag...Whats that all about??

Just trying to stir up trouble IMO, same as the hate preachers.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

DillonnR said:


> if i was there, i wouldn't think twice about dashing a brick straight of those smelly c*nts heads!


wow


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Aggression said:


> The treacle in your profile pic would be running Saudi Arabia


It's a man!!!! :lol: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> It's a man!!!! :lol: :lol: :ban:


Replace the word treacle with thing then:thumb:


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

gooser


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r: h34r: h34r:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r: h34r: h34r: :death:

:2guns: ____________________________ h34r: :death: h34r:

:2guns: :gun_bandana:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ :death: h34r: h34r: h34r:

:2guns: ____________________________ h34r: h34r: :death:

:gun_bandana:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r: h34r: h34r:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ :death: h34r: h34r:

:2guns:

:gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r: :death: h34r: h34r:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r:

:2guns:

:gun_bandana:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r: :death: h34r:

:2guns: :gun_bandana: ____________________________ h34r: h34r: h34r:

:2guns:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Just been sick in my mouth, but must hold back on the disgustingly "Racist" remarks.

"Islam will dominate" - What kind of sh*t is that!?


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

damn so many EDL supporters which means so many neanderthal brains still in existance after all these years of evoloution so much rascism dont even know what your grand fathers fought hitler for so ignorant why not put everyone in the same basket so much hatred

well if you have hate in your heart usually the first clue is you are not happy with yourself so you try and image that hate on someone else ignoring where the problem lies in the first place in your monkey brains lol

and what happens if the EDL ends up killing someone for there hate like those thugs killed steven lawrence just caus the boy was black would that quench your thirst for hate or are you just racist p r i ck s for life putting any one with a belief in the same basket i guess most of you are highly educated yea in a parallel universe maybe

but dont be angry with me cause anger leads to hate

hate leads to misery

misery leads to suffering and you will never find peace famously said by master yoga from star wars K N O B S


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

kash77 said:


> damn so many EDL supporters which means so many neanderthal brains still in existance after all these years of evoloution so much rascism dont even know what your grand fathers fought hitler for so ignorant why not put everyone in the same basket so much hatred
> 
> well if you have hate in your heart usually the first clue is you are not happy with yourself so you try and image that hate on someone else ignoring where the problem lies in the first place in your monkey brains lol
> 
> ...


10iq


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

kash77 said:


> damn so many EDL supporters which means so many neanderthal brains still in existance after all these years of evoloution so much rascism dont even know what your grand fathers fought hitler for so ignorant why not put everyone in the same basket so much hatred
> 
> well if you have hate in your heart usually the first clue is you are not happy with yourself so you try and image that hate on someone else ignoring where the problem lies in the first place in your monkey brains lol
> 
> ...


x2 only people to blame for the ****e around the world are the west uk/usa mainly

if you guys didnt stick your noises in very ones business invading defenceless muslim countrys killing hundreds of innocent civillions

for no other reason but OIL

stop trying to police the whole world & you wont get people protesting/hating


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

BlitzAcez said:


> 10iq


well i guess you have a iq of 0 and i have muslim mates who have white girlfriends i bet that boils your blood mate and roids and boiled blood is a bad combination so be vary and when you say be wary when natural selection lets loose a thinker on the planet i guess that totally leaves you out of the picture


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

When the f**k is this country going to grow a fu**ing backbone?

multi-culture is a great concept if people respect their country of residence. This is not the case because England has bent over and let every bastard stick their cock up its brown sphincter.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

kash77 said:


> well i guess you have a iq of 0 and i have muslim mates who have white girlfriends i bet that boils your blood mate and roids and boiled blood is a bad combination so be vary and when you say be wary when natural selection lets loose a thinker on the planet i guess that totally leaves you out of the picture


Your posts make no sense


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

vlb said:


> this isnt a "british" problem lads its an english problem, we have homecoming marches up here all the time and we NEVER get any of this **** happening. Scottish people wouldnt let it happen and neither would our goverment.
> 
> I dont know much about the EDL but it amazes me that you have people on here slating them for providing an opposition against these idiots.
> 
> ...


I might not agree with the EDL allthough I have friends who support it and go on marches, but the enemy of my enemy is my friend.

And any one who says they want a terroist attack on my country is my enemy and they need taking out, dont care what colour, creed or religion they come from.

Those muslims at the protest are enemys of my country and my freedom to go about my daily life without fear of terroist attack, the fact they openly asked for one means they should be arrested and interogated


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Your posts make no sense


thats because you are so narrow minded you cant see reason or look at the bigger picture


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

kash77 said:


> thats because you are so narrow minded you cant see reason or look at the bigger picture


Your posts leave a bitter and resentful tone, you must be a proper self-loathing shell...You a victim???


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

The E.D.L have the right idea, got the balls to say what most just think. As long as they distance themselves from the right wing nazi skinhead types, no problem.

Can't understand how anyone could tolerate the muslim protesters in this case. Makes me angry.

Should've never been allowed to happen in the first place, or at the very least just trap them down some alleyway and not let them onto the main streets/roads


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

people here seem to picking on just the negative sterotypes what happened to the good role models like amir khan the boxer zack khan the bodybuilder i dare some of you to go up to zack khan and tell him maybe he should leave the country but i doubt if anyone has the balls cause he will most likely just break your neck all i am saying if you look for the negatives you will find it but open your heart and mind casue the positives are there too you just dont want to see them especially the narrow minded people who want a identity to hold on to even though evoloution is mixing mankind up for the final stage where chinese will be with white , black with white hispanic with blasck and white and so on stop living in the dark ages welcome to the 21st century and you are a million times more likely to die in a car accident then terrorism yet you go on about it like there is no tommorow


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

kash77 said:


> people here seem to picking on just the negative sterotypes what happened to the good role models like amir khan the boxer zack khan the bodybuilder i dare some of you to go up to zack khan and tell him maybe he should leave the country but i doubt if anyone has the balls cause he will most likely just break your neck all i am saying if you look for the negatives you will find it but open your heart and mind casue the positives are there too you just dont want to see them especially the narrow minded people who want a identity to hold on to even though evoloution is mixing mankind up for the final stage where chinese will be with white , black with white hispanic with blasck and white and so on stop living in the dark ages welcome to the 21st century and you are a million times more likely to die in a car accident then terrorism yet you go on about it like there is no tommorow


when has zack khan ever taken part in something like this? im guessing never. using what if scenarios is pointless. regardless of religion/colour/ethnic background, if you take part in this sort of march you are not fit to be in this country


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> Your posts leave a bitter and resentful tone, you must be a proper self-loathing shell...You a victim???


victim of what mate you are the one with gay preists what you know about victim you been gangbanged or something i dont have a religion darwins theory is my way but if you think i am self loathing or some **** like you country boy fa gg eet come down tottenham and find out with your views and see what the white black and asian folks think of prehistoric ideas


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

kash77 said:


> victim of what mate you are the one with gay preists what you know about victim you been gangbanged or something i dont have a religion darwins theory is my way but if you think i am self loathing or some **** like you country boy fa gg eet come down tottenham and find out with your views and see what the white black and asian folks think of prehistoric ideas


You're a picnic short of a hamper boy!!! You know nothing of my background, philosophies and morals to make such ludicrous and unrelated assumptions...Go back to school...init!!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

kash77 said:


> thats because you are so narrow minded you cant see reason or look at the bigger picture


No its because your beyond thick and they make no sense.

The bigger picture is you cant even string together a basic sentence so it is some what understandable, im not a grammar-nazi but your posts are beyond a joke.

How am i narrow minded you stupid fcuk wit? You don't even know me.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Some one ban this pro-terroist osama lover because hes very annoying?

The day Zack Khan goes on stage screaming "Death to the west" ill glady scream "**** off to Saudi you big lump" in his face, given the chance


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Some one ban this pro-terroist osama lover because hes very annoying?
> 
> The day Zack Khan goes on stage screaming "Death to the west" ill glady scream "**** off to Saudi you big lump" in his face, given the chance


Why ban someone who confirms vermin leach off us?

They want freedom of speech to shout racists hate messages at the west, because our laws allow them to hold a trump card. The law should give us the same rights as they hold, the majority feel they are not welcome in our English country - I do not care where they are born, they clearly do not like it here, so fcuk somewhere they feel is home and where they will be happy


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

naz786 said:


> no other reason but OIL


there isnt any oil in Afgan mate, only kids who were not allowed to be educated, women who were not allowed to have an opinion, girls who were routinly raped, beaten and killed because they dared to try and educate themselfs.

seriously it may not be up to us to police the world but for the sake of people who live in such backward ****ing countries i am glad we do. and i am sure they are too.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

kash77 said:


> damn so many EDL supporters which means so many neanderthal brains still in existance after all these years of evoloution so much rascism dont even know what your grand fathers fought hitler for so ignorant why not put everyone in the same basket so much hatred
> 
> well if you have hate in your heart usually the first clue is you are not happy with yourself so you try and image that hate on someone else ignoring where the problem lies in the first place in your monkey brains lol
> 
> ...


Well Done.A quote from a Star Wars film, will always rationalise and add importance to your post.(That was sarcasm by the way)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay guys, keep it civil please (just handed out two temporary bans) or I'll have to close the thread.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

End of the day, as much as it hurts me to say, THEY had the right to do it, its a free country and if we was to stop them we would of been no better than syria, libya etc etc


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Wings said:


> nothing but a bunch of c**ts
> 
> E E EDL, E E EDL! Gotta love em. If only the majority of people were like EDL


What Tattoo'd, thick, scrotes... theyre nearlly as bad as the radicals on the other side of the road.

@Paul81 - It isnt racism mate, you dont hate ALL muslims, your are too intelligent for that, thats why the EDL do it... they're as thick as shiz. You hate haters like the rest of us.

That said I would quite happily 50cal them all. The radical wnkrs that love Bin laden, why the hell they here then? I would kick them all out... or arrest them all (or deal with them as above).

The EDL - Go and ask them what they stand for. They havent a clue... just like football hooligans use football to organise and fuel violence they have piggybacked the Extremist problem we have. They dont stand for me, they dont stand for us. If they are really patriotic they would sign up tomorrow and go defend our nation properly.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

vlb said:


> *there isnt any oil in Afgan mate*, only kids who were not allowed to be educated, women who were not allowed to have an opinion, girls who were routinly raped, beaten and killed because they dared to try and educate themselfs.
> 
> seriously it may not be up to us to police the world but for the sake of people who live in such backward ****ing countries i am glad we do. and i am sure they are too.


plenty of poppys tho


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

You think you know what EDL stands for, the people who started this organisation are peaceful people, as this video will show...


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems they are intent on ensuring EDL grow in number, no other logical reason for such a dumb act. They are creating hate, this country will never become an Islamic state it goes every core value we hold, helps the police indentify the evil within so really works against them on every level possible


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

bubz786 said:


> Yes there isn't much oil in Afghanistan, but they need to build a pipeline through Afghanistan for the oil in the Caspian basin.
> 
> A quote from Dick Cheney from 1998
> 
> ...


thanks for the link mate it makes good reading, it also taught me something i didnt know. So the US & UK have a financial reason for going in to help the afghan people out. to be honest that doesnt change my view on us being the "world Police" all it does it make me sad that the goverment wouldnt do it without such a reason.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

kash77 said:


> victim of what mate you are the one with gay preists what you know about victim you been gangbanged or something i dont have a religion darwins theory is my way but if you think i am self loathing or some **** like you country boy fa gg eet come down tottenham and find out with your views and see what the white black and asian folks think of prehistoric ideas


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-stoke-staffordshire-12780538

i get the feeling you dont know an awful lot about what you are raging on.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=209525142402707&set=a.179301448758410.38576.141508095871079&type=1&theater


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

bubz786 said:


> I have seen that vid mate.
> 
> He starts by saying how he does not allow the Nazi salute etc
> 
> Then its all about his family safety and how dangerous his position is etc


Noodles - Stephen Yaxley-Lennon (Lets call him by his real name) is a coward, racist wnker. He doesnt stand for England he is a racist and is as bad as the so called Islamic extremists. He is an ex BNP member.

If the EDL wanted toget off on the right foot they should have 'chosen' a leader, that would have been much more interesting.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate these discussions. I think when people express their negative opinion, most take it that they are talking about muslims in general, but they are not, they are talking about muslim extremists, theres a difference. I just had the same argument with a muslim at work who is a friend of mine but he got abrupt and assumed i meant muslims are bad people, when i only mentioned muslim extremists.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

As per usual.Anyone who dares to stand up for English culture is deemed Racist.Yet its perfectly acceptable for Muslims to protest that they are victimised at every opportunity.Have you not considered that the Sikhs and black members are not also concerned that The apogee of Islam is world domination, and that they also fear for their culture?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

The worst thing you could do is that making your enemies on your own soul , in Britain.

I'm sure there 're some muslims have read this thread and concluded in their way.

I'm not a muslim or British.I'm oversea student who pay 8900 pound for the uni for each year,reading politics.

I can understand you guys, if any extremist muslims or whatever come to Mongolia

and do not respect my Queen , do not respect my Culture, do not respect my People ,

I'd be [email protected] ****ed ... and want them out of my motherland.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm dont have anything against people of religion. If they want to waste there time and energy on what they do, then thats their choice. Do i have a problem with people of faith, trying to force it upon me, yes of course. That relates to these extremists aswell, they are an enemy. They are the only muslim people i have issue withm and want out of this country. My brother in law is an asian Sikh and he HATES muslims and so do all his friends and family. But as he says "I can get away with hating ALL muslims, where as your fvcked for hating just the extremists!".

In regards to world policing and 'invading' arab nations. I hate the way the west is blamed for all the thousands of civlian deaths. They are from all the insurgents, suicide bombers, IED's etc. Of course there will be the odd civilian caught up in conflict, but it's always portrayed that every death is due to the west and if there are suicide bombs and civil war, it's the wests fault.


----------



## dannythepcfreak (Apr 29, 2011)

i say deport the ****ing lot of them


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

wow..

the EDL and BNP have alot of Sikh members, just because they want to deport muslims out of this country Lmao

I'm Sikh, some of you may not know much about Sikhs because Sikhs are only 0.39% of the world population 

most people think Sikhs and muslims are the same.. could not be further from the truth!.. over the past 300years Sikhs have had hundreds of wars and battles with them, but not gonna get into all that..

I don't get it, why do they wanna live here if they hate the uk & usa etc.. they came here and done nothing for the country but cause trouble and live of benefits..

don't get me wrong I aient racist, as I believe in god and no matter what religion you are or where you come from were all equals in the eyes of god as the human race..

Sikhs came here and like I said we are only 0.39% of the world population but..

Sikhs were 20% of the soldiers in the british army in world war 1,

and over 20% of the soldiers in the british army in world war 2,

were awarded 14 victoria crosses for their bravery in world wars,

won over 27 battle honours in world war 2

.. and even today, you got Sikhs guarding the queen in front of buckingham palace..

"British people are highly indebted and obliged to the Sikhs for a long time, I know that within this century, we needed their help twice and they did help very well, As a result of their timely help, we are today able to live with honour and independence, In war they fought and died for us wearing the turbans"

- Sir Winston Churchill, speech in parliment on Sikhs in world war 1 & 2.

it is true like aggression said, Sikhs do generally "hate" muslims.. don't know if "hate" is the right word Lmao, but its all because of the history.. without going into it all, cut a long story short, Sikhs were the first to take over their land and rebelled against their rule in the east


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pav Singh B. said:


> wow..
> 
> the EDL and BNP have alot of Sikh members, just because they want to deport muslims out of this country Lmao
> 
> ...


Sir, yourself and anyone of your faith is more than welcome here.Im pretty sure a large percentage of the population would agree with my view.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Coming from an irish point of view and a guy who hated britain for everything they have done in my country, i dont not agree with what these headers are doing. At least when we were at war with britain ,the IRA used to give warnings so that no inocent people died, i know that they did make mistakes here and there but that wasnt their aim. These headers want to take everyone out with the max suffering.

I also dont agree with some of the stuf that britain is doing in their countrys but thats another thread,these headers want to destroy our whole way of living and its a shame how they carryon and should be deported A.S.A.P before they ruin the backbone of your country. All i can say is GOOD LUCK with trying to eroticate these scum from your country.


----------



## Ice_Man (Nov 1, 2009)

Totally agree bro. The situation is becoming out of control. they continue to attack the sikh population. Cant believe ill be joining the army and defending these terrorists!



Pav Singh B. said:


> wow..
> 
> the EDL and BNP have alot of Sikh members, just because they want to deport muslims out of this country Lmao
> 
> ...


----------



## Ice_Man (Nov 1, 2009)

You clearly dont live in leicester. You clearly have not seen the changes in leicester over the years. you clearly dont know about the muslims going around throwing bricks at old women in evington area. you clearly dont know the muslims converting sikh women.

Yes i live in leicester.

British army clever cloggs

btw yes terroists do live in uk. you should watch news.



rjohal said:


> May I ask what you mean when you say "the situation is becoming out of control?"
> 
> What situation?
> 
> ...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Coming from an irish point of view and a guy who hated britain for everything they have done in my country, i dont not agree with what these headers are doing. At least when we were at war with britain ,the IRA used to give warnings so that no inocent people died, i know that they did make mistakes here and there but that wasnt their aim. These headers want to take everyone out with the max suffering.
> 
> I also dont agree with some of the stuf that britain is doing in their countrys but thats another thread,these headers want to destroy our whole way of living and its a shame how they carryon and should be deported A.S.A.P before they ruin the backbone of your country. All i can say is GOOD LUCK with trying to eroticate these scum from your country.


We havent done Fu.ck all to your country mate.It was politicians.And if you think your gonna get empathy here, by saying how wonderful, a bunch of cowardly murderers are, "because they gave a warning so innocent people didnt die" I think youll have a long wait.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

I wasn`t goint to comment but I think a few of you have lost the plot...The difference between the taliban and the ira-NOWT-NOTHING AT ALL,they are all cowards-plain and simple-they kill indiscriminately and follow a psycho philosophy that they are right and the rest of the world is wrong-if they don't agree-kill them-WRONG....I personally would kneel every feking one of them down and put a bullet in the back of their cowardly heads like the animals they are-they should be shown no mercy..They aren't a nice bunch of chaps wanting to be heard,they could do their stuff in the political arena but people don't vote for them as they are scum so they resort to violence-NEWS-the ira shot a drug dealer-WRONG-the ira shot a drug dealer who was on their patch-The taliban want the invaders out of Afghanistan-WRONG-the taliban ARE the invaders-they are made up mainly of foreign nationals wanting to take over Afghanistan to form a `pure Islamic state`much the same as the Jewish population have done in israel-they ARE NOT WANTED by the average Afghan person...there are NO good terrorists just evil cowardly filth who should be eradicated from humanity..The ira give warnings-pap-they set small explosions to bring doctors nurses and paramedics as-well as the police and armed forces into the area before a second or third explosion takes place in order to kill the people who are giving aid to injured-fkn animals....I have worked/served with many Sikhs and my neighbour is also Sikh,cracking bunch of lads-hard working and loyal Britain's who are proud of their Indian heritage but just as proud to all themselves English/British..

The security forces know who the filth are that are a threat to this nation however they cant act due to their`human rights`if they hate this country so much-why are they here? go to Afghanistan and fight the infidel-I have infidel mates over there who will take great pleasure in sending your ass to Allah-first class all the way...I personally don't care what colour/race/religion you are and cant stand racists,if you live in this country show respect and love thy neighbour and if your interpretation of God makes you a happy man-great-...if you cant do this the answer is simple.....fek off to Afghan-my mates are waiting...


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

They hate us so much yet theres ****loads of em living here? wtf shlda just dropped one big **** bomb on em ages ago job done!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

paul81 said:


> im not usually racist, but i'm starting to develop a hatred for these people.....


NOT STARTING TO DEVELOP A HATRED FOR THESE PEOPLE DUDE......I ALREADY DO

THEY LIVE IN OUR COUNTRY AND DISRESPECT THE WHOLE BRITISH SOCIETY

OUR SOLDIERS ARE FIGHTING TO STOP THERE FCUKING RELATIVES GETTING BLOWN UP, AND STILL THEY SHOW DISRESPECT TOWARDS THE MAJORITY OF THE WORLD.

THESE PEOPLE ARE SCUM, IT WASNT LONG AGO THAT THEM LOT WERE SLATING THE SOLDIERS ON THE FRONT LINE, PROTESTING!!!!

THE FCUKING CHEEK OF IT! AND THEY SAY WE ARE RACIST..............THE GOVERNMENT/POLICE ARE SCARED OF BEING CALLED RACIST SO THEN WE HAVE TO PUT UP WITH THIS SH1T

RANT OVER


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG RANT BACK ON

I FCUKING HATE THESE PEOPLE SOOOOO MUCH, THEY TAKE OUR TAX, DONT MOAN THEN.

AND PEOPLE STILL BELIEVE THERE IS A GOD WITH ALL THESE TRAMPS MARCHING AROUND WITH THERE SCABBY BEARDS, AND SH1TTY ATTITUDES, EVEN THERE WOMEN ARE THE SAME..................AND THEY HAVE THE SAME BEARDS AS THE BLOKES


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

> ....I have worked/served with many Sikhs and my neighbour is also Sikh,cracking bunch of lads-hard working and loyal Britain's who are proud of their Indian heritage but just as proud to all themselves English/British..


Well said and true- the Sikhs are the best of all the Indians i have met- I have gotten on with them very well indeed- great sense of humor (as the new guy walked into a factory -and because of my hairstyle several Sikhs started doing the Hitler salute and sigh heil chants towards me- most amusing) hospitable- proud - drink like crazy all in all a good bunch !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

> I FCUKING HATE THESE PEOPLE SOOOOO MUCH, THEY TAKE OUR TAX, DONT MOAN THEN.
> 
> AND PEOPLE STILL BELIEVE THERE IS A GOD WITH ALL THESE TRAMPS MARCHING AROUND WITH THERE SCABBY BEARDS, AND SH1TTY ATTITUDES, EVEN THERE WOMEN ARE THE SAME..................AND THEY HAVE THE SAME BEARDS AS THE BLOKES


instead of all this rant crap and moaning and moaning - why not contact your local MP with a sensible argument about the situtation


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

> Pav Singh B, waheguru ji ka khalsa,
> 
> Just joined and have read some interesting posts.
> 
> ...


OOOOOCCCCHHHHHHHHHH - PAV you have ruffled some feathers ;o)


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> instead of all this rant crap and moaning and moaning - why not contact your local MP with a sensible argument about the situtation


I WASNT REFERING TO EVERY MUSLIM AND EVERY SIKH AND EVERY ISLAMIST........I WAS REFERING TO THE DISRESPECTFUL ONES!

I HAVE CLOSE FRIENDS WHO ARE MUSLIMS AND SIKHS.......THEY ARE GOOD LADS

AND THERE IS NO ARGUMENT TO BE HAD BECAUSE THE ARGUEMENT HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE THE TERROR ATTACKS

SO INSTEAD COOL COMMENT AND A NAME TO SUGGEST THAT YOU COULD BE RACIST, TRY TO BE NICE ABOUT IT 1ST


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

I came on here once and read the thread, came back on and read it again and got even more annoyed then went away and read it again and just had to write something....

These people are despicable 'human beings' they live in our country whilst fighting with our men and killing our people. IMO they need to leave and sooner the better.

England needs to stand up to these people - they are meant to be a peaceful loving religion not one who goes around killing people - especially in the country they reside.

Sick.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

and with the name, i said it COULD suggest.......BEFORE you take offence that is


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

vduboli said:


> I came on here once and read the thread, came back on and read it again and got even more annoyed then went away and read it again and just had to write something....
> 
> These people are despicable 'human beings' they live in our country whilst fighting with our men and killing our people. IMO they need to leave and sooner the better.
> 
> ...


correct mate

u might get moaned at for moaning though mate


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Something needs to be done, i have NEVER seen a country like ours so soft. Something happens in america thats it they protest, i know the americans are known to go OTT but at least they have the b4lls to stand their ground and do something about it unlike us who just take it on the chin and just whinge. We are the ones doing sh1t all about it just moaning ha. Thats my 2p worth anyway...


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> correct mate
> 
> u might get moaned at for moaning though mate


I'm not even moaning, I'm just so fed up of seeing such a great country that my grandparents and great grandparents fought so hard for, for us(future generations) is being trampled all over. It really makes me so so sad. I don't think many people especially these people giving Mr Laden a mock funeral what hard work went on to allow them to cause such a nuisance.

I feel sorry for them.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

y the fcuk does this country allow these smelly gimps to demonstrate. shoot the lot of them and be done with it. If I was down there I wouldn't hesitate for one second to pick up a brick and smash one in the face with it.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

vduboli said:


> I'm not even moaning, I'm just so fed up of seeing such a great country that my grandparents and great grandparents fought so hard for, for us(future generations) is being trampled all over. It really makes me so so sad. I don't think many people especially these people giving Mr Laden a mock funeral what hard work went on to allow them to cause such a nuisance.
> 
> I feel sorry for them.


DUDE I WASNT ON ABOUT YOU, I TOTTALLY AGREE WITH WHAT U ARE SAYING MATE. FCUK ME BRO, READ THE POSTS AND U WILL SEE WHO ITS AIMED AT. I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> DUDE I WASNT ON ABOUT YOU, I TOTTALLY AGREE WITH WHAT U ARE SAYING MATE. FCUK ME BRO, READ THE POSTS AND U WILL SEE WHO ITS AIMED AT. I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU


I know, I know!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

SO THEN IF U KNOW WHY MOAN AT MY POST......I THINK IT WAS A SORRY DUDE NOT I KNOW, I KNOW,

SO I ACCEPT YOUR APOLIGY IN ADVANCE PAL


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

do you know who your local MP is ??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> do you know who your local MP is ??


Probly sir achmed akdoobadia


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> SO THEN IF U KNOW WHY MOAN AT MY POST......I THINK IT WAS A SORRY DUDE NOT I KNOW, I KNOW,
> 
> SO I ACCEPT YOUR APOLIGY IN ADVANCE PAL


Haha...sorry please don't shout at me..


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

3 pakistanis have been found dead at the bottem of a block of flats, residents are treating the deaths as suspicious, they say they definitely threw 4 off!!!


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

These people want the best of both worlds. They want to recieve all the free benefits, our education, etc etc yet they want to bring all their extemist views into this country too. Then they moan that they hate this country etc, kind of ironic lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Haha...sorry please don't shout at me..


OK MATE, TRY READING OTHERS POSTS BEFORE U THINK ARE RIGHT!

CAUSE LET ME TELL YOU ALOT MORE PEOPLE ON HERE HAVE FORGOT MORE THAN YOU KNOW.

I CAN CERTAINLY SAY THAT I HAVE LEARNT LOADS SINCE BEING ON HERE, BUT AGAIN........AS ABOVE


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

They could have taken a different photo from the last lying bogus report they did last time to actually make people believe it


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> OK MATE, TRY READING OTHERS POSTS BEFORE U THINK ARE RIGHT!
> 
> CAUSE LET ME TELL YOU ALOT MORE PEOPLE ON HERE HAVE FORGOT MORE THAN YOU KNOW.
> 
> I CAN CERTAINLY SAY THAT I HAVE LEARNT LOADS SINCE BEING ON HERE, BUT AGAIN........AS ABOVE


Lol chill out mate! I really wasnt aiming anything at u...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Barrett mma if you are being serious then you are the most sensitive member ever to grace UKM, you also shout a lot and that is upsetting


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

daam, I have not seen this post till now, since I wrote my post..

I agree with Ice_Man and barrettmma.. there are hundreds of situations like that going on

they want to convert everyone to Islam.. and yes even in the news they show their so called peaceful marches where they have signs saying "behead those who insult Islam" and "Islam will dominate the world" and loads more different things.. and I have to say they do preach hate among those who are not muslim

and johal, I have meet loads of muslims, living in east london.. I tell you now there is alot of tension here between sikhs and muslims just as much as most places I can think of..

I be honest.. even if you got them as friends, they may be cool to you now but one day they will put their foot in the door..

I tell you something that happen while I was in school(not gonna say which school ofcourse), this is no joke, this actually happen..

I had a muslim teacher and there were rumors about him converting this kid from year 8 or 9.. I didn't know whether to believe that or not but then when I had him as a teacher in year 10.. This guy, no joke, I had a detention with him and in that detention, instead of talking about school work or writing lines etc. he started talking about allah and what not.. one of the things he tried to tell me was, "allah is your creator".. thats when I just walked out and I did complain about him

also one of the main faces of the English Defense League(EDL) is a Sikh guy and he talks about how muslims come here and convert people and go against non muslims and forcefully spread their practices..

Like halal meat is one of hundred issues they spread here.. I'm sure you know Sikhs are not allowed to eat halal meat because halal has muslims prayers uttered while killing the animal slowly, so in Sikhi eating halal meat is a conversion to Islam.. and also other people here have their views on why they don't want/shouldn't eat halal meat BUT then again I see a halal shop on nearly every corner and nearly all the meat in school now-a-days is halal..

they support and promote terrorism, the police and government don't want to do anything because of so called freedom of speech and don't want to be called racist.. but there is a time where they have to put their foot down and say enough is enough.. its only getting worse in my opinion!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Barrett mma if you are being serious then you are the most sensitive member ever to grace UKM, you also shout a lot and that is upsetting


my caps lock was on, i was flicking through work and this so thats why it SEEMED as though i was shouting pal


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> my caps lock was on, i was flicking through work and this so thats why it SEEMED as though i was shouting pal


a perfectly good reason. I can now stop cowering


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> my caps lock was on, i was flicking through work and this so thats why it SEEMED as though i was shouting pal


a perfectly good reason. I can now stop cowering


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

:nono:NO PROBLEM, SORRY ABOUT THE SHOUTING AGAIN NOW:nono:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

essexboy said:


> We havent done Fu.ck all to your country mate.It was politicians.And if you think your gonna get empathy here, by saying how wonderful, a bunch of cowardly murderers are, "because they gave a warning so innocent people didnt die" I think youll have a long wait.


Not looking empathy man, just pointing out that the IRA were a totaly different enemy to britian and did try and cause the least amount of human suffering. Their main goal was to hit the british goverment in the pocket with these bombs they done. You look at nearly every single bomb they done, they gave plenty of warnings to clear the area so that no one would be killed. If you can remember anything about when the IRA were bombing england then you'll know this. You did get case's were the british tried to cover up that they didnt give warning but they were always found not to be true.

Your right about politians causing it all, they fcuked up big time with teh situation in the north of ireland. They left us catholics to be run by a unionist goverment that made dam sure that we were 2nd class citzens in our own country



Btnek1664 said:


> I wasn`t goint to comment but I think a few of you have lost the plot...The difference between the taliban and the ira-NOWT-NOTHING AT ALL,they are all cowards-plain and simple-they kill indiscriminately and follow a psycho philosophy that they are right and the rest of the world is wrong-if they don't agree-kill them-WRONG....I personally would kneel every feking one of them down and put a bullet in the back of their cowardly heads like the animals they are-they should be shown no mercy..They aren't a nice bunch of chaps wanting to be heard,they could do their stuff in the political arena but people don't vote for them as they are scum so they resort to violence-NEWS-the ira shot a drug dealer-WRONG-the ira shot a drug dealer who was on their patch-The taliban want the invaders out of Afghanistan-WRONG-the taliban ARE the invaders-they are made up mainly of foreign nationals wanting to take over Afghanistan to form a `pure Islamic state`much the same as the Jewish population have done in israel-they ARE NOT WANTED by the average Afghan person...there are NO good terrorists just evil cowardly filth who should be eradicated from humanity..The ira give warnings-pap-they set small explosions to bring doctors nurses and paramedics as-well as the police and armed forces into the area before a second or third explosion takes place in order to kill the people who are giving aid to injured-fkn animals....I have worked/served with many Sikhs and my neighbour is also Sikh,cracking bunch of lads-hard working and loyal Britain's who are proud of their Indian heritage but just as proud to all themselves English/British..
> 
> The security forces know who the filth are that are a threat to this nation however they cant act due to their`human rights`if they hate this country so much-why are they here? go to Afghanistan and fight the infidel-I have infidel mates over there who will take great pleasure in sending your ass to Allah-first class all the way...I personally don't care what colour/race/religion you are and cant stand racists,if you live in this country show respect and love thy neighbour and if your interpretation of God makes you a happy man-great-...if you cant do this the answer is simple.....fek off to Afghan-my mates are waiting...


That statement is toatly wrong mocara, never did the IRA do this. Yes you did have them set 2nd bombs to maim and kill but that was for the security forces liek teh british army/RUC. I would stick money on it that you can't find me a few case's where they done this so that doctors nurses and paramedics get killed. The IRA's war was reconised throughout the world as a just cause and had support from alot in the usa,europe and far afield, not like these guys, no one in the western world supports them.

Listen , i was only pointing out that the IRA used different tactics when at war with britain and didnt carryon like these anaimls, the IRA were a bunch of working class guys and ghirls like me and you only they were backed into a corner and they had no choice but to stand up for what was right. Alot of you wont understand because you no next to nothing about recent irish history , you only no what teh british media tell you and we all no what they are like,lol.

Listen i was just pointing out that the IRA used different tactics when at war with britain and dont really want to turn this into an IRA thread now. Growing up as a kid i honestly didnt give 2 fcuks what happened to england and teh british econmy but now that im alot older and watching from and outsider that what is happening to your country concerning these scum then i agree with you that something serious needs done about the situation. All i can say is GOOD LUCK


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Ravi don't worry I understand what your saying and where your coming from.. don't get me as coming across rude or anything from my posts, just stating what I think..

I aient living in the past mate, as the problems are still going on today, right now.. I'm sure you know about the Sikhs beheaded in pakistan by the taliban because they didn't convert to Islam, not to long ago.. which as you know a Sikh would rather chose death then conversion to Islam.. and like Ice_Man stated they are non stop trying to convert people and there are many of them who support their terrorist groups living here in the UK.. the figures prove how many of them support it from those marches they have, thousands of them turn up to support terrorism in the UK!

I'm not saying I hate all of them, having said that I have met loads of them and I can say prob only 1/10 of them are alright

don't get me wrong I don't hate Islam, I respect all religions ofcourse, its them as people that I don't agree with.. just my opinion!

and as for one of the EDL leaders being Sikh, I do not agree with everything he says but what I do think is that his got some good points on what they are doing to this country..

ofcourse I don't eat halal meat and believe it or not I never have ate halal.. my point on halal meat is that I understand if they want halal meat for them to eat but don't need to make all the meats in schools halal.. which is the case with the school I went to and must be others aswell, so most kids in schools today who eat school dinners don't have much of a choice

I respect your opinion and you do seem like a peaceful guy, which is good.. but when I talk on this topic/issue it makes my blood boil, so like I said don't think I'm having a go at you.. and I don't think my thoughts on them will change


----------



## Mr_Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

Racsism is a big thing, especially in my age group 15/16/17 year olds, ive even seen 14 year olds complaining about "smelly" p***. To me alot of this is just blind and coming from what they hear about from their parents and whatnot. I myself am not rascist and will happily support any muslim who is a proper muslim doing their bit for the country and getting on with their lives following their faith. However its these muslim extremists that **** me off protesting about what theyre gonna do and dropping bombs on us all and stuff. The sad and annoying thing is there is not really much we can do because alot of them live in england and they were born and brought up here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting debate- One thing i will say about sikhs is they never try to convert any one - or bleet on about how others should have to learn about their religion or push it down peoples throats - they intergrate in england- and alot better than others when when accepted - ridiculed alot because of their hair and turbans but just get on with it- never hear them moaning racisum all the time.



> so in Sikhi eating halal meat is a conversion to Islam


glad christians dont think that !! last night a beautiful Muslim girl brought down some of her mothers Halal chicken curry for me to try with some paratha - i went and asked of i could buy a couple of kilos each week as it was top notch


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Interesting debate- One thing i will say about sikhs is they never try to convert any one - or bleet on about how others should have to learn about their religion or push it down peoples throats - they intergrate in england- and alot better than others when when accepted - ridiculed alot because of their hair and turbans but just get on with it- never hear them moaning racisum all the time.
> 
> glad christians dont think that !! last night a beautiful Muslim girl brought down some of her mothers Halal chicken curry for me to try with some paratha - i went and asked of i could buy a couple of kilos each week as it was top notch


Totally agree with the first part, but not the 2nd, I choose not to eat halal meat at all, ever, full stop, from the point of view of animal welfare....


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have not read previews posts but I will say this the death of osama should be made a public holiday an occasion to celebrate and party  His mock funeral shouldn't be allowed to be staged in britain full stop totally disrespectful to the soliders out there.. and those 100's who did should be kicked out the country


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I just sat and read every post posted so far and 99% of the posts are saying the same thing...but we just sit in the background bitching and moaning but infact do sweet fanny adams... I think we need to go about sorting these extremists out and deporting them out...and these extremists born here let them claim asylum somewhere else..How does a nations of moaners and complainers like we are ever go about doing anything constructive? 100s of extremists at this funeral truly shows they are sly fukers in this country that need to get fuked and fuk off back to where ever or prison they have the choice of life in prison or ****ing off,,,should be treated as treason,,,,pu55y of a country this has become...what will my kids inherit>>> did you guys realise that teaching people about the holocaust in schools has now been banned as it is deemed offensive to muslims and they dont believe it ever happened.... This goverment wants the country to be like america where everyone is american....britian isnt like that **** that **** i am serverly peed off now


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

> I just sat and read every post posted so far and 99% of the posts are saying the same thing...but we just sit in the background bitching and moaning but infact do sweet fanny adams... I think we need to go about sorting these extremists out and deporting them out...and these extremists born here let them claim asylum somewhere else..How does a nations of moaners and complainers like we are ever go about doing anything constructive?


a thing i have been saying again and again for years on here


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well romper how does and will it start...


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i knew a lot of guys straight of Iraq afghanistan somalia and a lot of kurds and those lads were all sound my age etc i was about 16, They all were muslim and only wanted to befriend me. They were just like anyother lad into music girls and partie's the Iraqi's didn't like the occupation who would like it if a country was invading their own etc talk about destruction of pride...My afghan mates told me they were thankful of the soliders coming and that they felt safer when the soliders were there they said they wanted the taliban out.. One even showed me a taliban guy and looked at him with disgust... he then went on to say the taliban aren't real afgahni's but have all the guns and power.. the somalians didn't say anything apart from wanting to befriend me...The kurds told me how they were looked down upon by Iraqi's.. The Iraqi's told me how they looked down at kurds and the word kurd actually means "stupid"... They were all muslims but the nationalism still shows its ugly head...but in those circumstances they were all friends as individuals they were all just people and mates and things...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

> well romper how does and will it start...


who lets things like this happen ?? government- its them you contact and start to communicate with giving good arguments - your local mp is the starting point- (most who bitch about government will not know who this is) keep all replies of there aren't any then keep contacting them - no reply call the press - ect you have to make a political noise about it - moaning on here wont do anything - same down the pub- get enough together doing the same and eventually something will give- its will never be easy and if your a vet then you have more reason to be heard and replied to. A war of attrition but a little too late to start


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> who lets things like this happen ?? government- its them you contact and start to communicate with giving good arguments - your local mp is the starting point- (most who bitch about government will not know who this is) keep all replies of there aren't any then keep contacting them - no reply call the press - ect you have to make a political noise about it - moaning on here wont do anything - same down the pub- get enough together doing the same and eventually something will give- its will never be easy and if your a vet then you have more reason to be heard and replied to. A war of attrition but a little too late to start


agree.. like I said the situation is only getting worse with them, especially the ones who support the taliban and there are thousands of them living here in the UK who support them.. and offo is right, they should not have been allowed to turn up in london and do a mock funeral for that coward osama


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Get a plane to drop sausages all over the funeral and parade.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Not looking empathy man, just pointing out that the IRA were a totaly different enemy to britian and did try and cause the least amount of human suffering. Their main goal was to hit the british goverment in the pocket with these bombs they done. *You look at nearly every single bomb they done, they gave plenty of warnings to clear the area so that no one would be killed*. If you can remember anything about when the IRA were bombing england then you'll know this. You did get case's were the british tried to cover up that they didnt give warning but they were always found not to be true.


What a load of balls, the IRA killed plent of innocent people in bombings in Northern Ireland.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Islam will dominate the world if we keep letting them walk all over us. When the Allies leave Afghanistan & Iraq both countries will be a cesspool of corruption & further violence imo.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

naz786 said:


> x2 only people to blame for the ****e around the world are the west uk/usa mainly
> 
> if you guys didnt stick your noises in very ones business invading defenceless muslim countrys killing hundreds of innocent civillions
> 
> ...


Yer mate loads of OIL in afghan isn't there? You Prick!


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

I've read through a few of the posts on here and some of the views about people supporting the edl etc don't make sense ill clear this up once and for all majority of Muslims are not like these crazy fanatics that you see running around i.e just like not every white Christian is not a member of the bnp its always a few idiots who give a bad name to everyone i have friends from all races.

I don't drink and don't smoke but this doesn't mean i cant have a good time Islam teaches you to respect were you live and adapt if you notice the original migrants that came over during the 50s 60s and during never caused any problems Islam was not even a issue then and the youth who are turning to extremism now are usually British born are being brain washed by people who use issues which don't even affect Muslims who live in the uk and they are a disgrace to all original Muslims who came over here to earn and get a better way of life.

also Osama and co are not even Afghans they are rich Arabs who went over to Afghanistan on behalf of the usa to fight the Russians and stuck around and became public enemy number one and if you notice most of these idiots who are running around causing the trouble in the UK are usually very uneducated brain washed Muslims i could rant on on about this but way i see it first it was the Jews who were public enemy number then IRA now the Muslims next it may be Christians/Sikhs or Hindus their is always a bigger agenda at hand than what we see.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

rjohal said:


> A load of scaremongering IMO, I personally don't think that will ever happen.
> 
> None of the Islamic countries and their allies are more powerful than the UK, US, France, Israel etc and I don't think they ever will be.


They dont have to be.They will populate Europe, and eventually they will vote in Islamic politicians.Then we will be f.ucked.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

treb92 said:


> What a load of balls, the IRA killed plent of innocent people in bombings in Northern Ireland.


very true IRA are scum they are no better than the islam scum that burn poppies and host mock funerals.... to the islam i believe every man woman and child that are taking part and showing support in these demonstrations should be sent back to their own country. as for IRA... they continue to assholes... i know i live here amongst them.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

immy said:


> I've read through a few of the posts on here and some of the views about people supporting the edl etc don't make sense ill clear this up once and for all majority of Muslims are not like these crazy fanatics that you see running around i.e just like not every white Christian is not a member of the bnp its always a few idiots who give a bad name to everyone i have friends from all races.
> 
> I don't drink and don't smoke but this doesn't mean i cant have a good time Islam teaches you to respect were you live and adapt if you notice the original migrants that came over during the 50s 60s and during never caused any problems Islam was not even a issue then and the youth who are turning to extremism now are usually British born are being brain washed by people who use issues which don't even affect Muslims who live in the uk and they are a disgrace to all original Muslims who came over here to earn and get a better way of life.
> 
> also Osama and co are not even Afghans they are rich Arabs who went over to Afghanistan on behalf of the usa to fight the Russians and stuck around and became public enemy number one and if you notice most of these idiots who are running around causing the trouble in the UK are usually very uneducated brain washed Muslims i could rant on on about this but way i see it first it was the Jews who were public enemy number then IRA now the Muslims next it may be Christians/Sikhs or Hindus their is always a bigger agenda at hand than what we see.


Interesting.So am I right in presuming you believe all BNP members to be idiots? it would appear so.You then state, I quote"but way i see it first it was the Jews who were public enemy number " So you also think jews are worthy to be labelled public enemy? Whilst I dont agree with the occupation of Palestine,I havent noticed too many Jews blowing up Underground stations.

Re your second point.Frankly I havent seen any religious groups "adapting" to where they live (uk) All ive witnessed is a gradual attempt to introduce beliefs and customs that are alien to this country, whilst the indigenous (black, white, yellow) population is overwhealmed with indiference.

So to sum up your view.Its unacceptable for your religion to be criticised, yet perfectly acceptable for you to make inflamatory comments about The Jewish race?


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Interesting.So am I right in presuming you believe all BNP members to be idiots? it would appear so.You then state, I quote"but way i see it first it was the Jews who were public enemy number " So you also think jews are worthy to be labelled public enemy? Whilst I dont agree with the occupation of Palestine,I havent noticed too many Jews blowing up Underground stations.
> 
> Re your second point.Frankly I havent seen any religious groups "adapting" to where they live (uk) All ive witnessed is a gradual attempt to introduce beliefs and customs that are alien to this country, whilst the indigenous (black, white, yellow) population is overwhealmed with indiference.
> 
> So to sum up your view.Its unacceptable for your religion to be criticised, yet perfectly acceptable for you to make inflamatory comments about The Jewish race?


What I was trying to say was in the past all the media attention was aimed at Jewish people they were always targeted etc then it was followed up with media giving attention to other groups of people i.e the Italian Mafia at one stage were talk of the town and in no way do I mean any disrespect to the Jewish community my point was simple at one stage or another one race/religion or group of people have always been highlighted in the media and also this thing about bnp they preyed on working class communities to spread hate just like many of these Islamic extremists prey on uneducated young men from all communities black / white / brown / yellow and when i say uneducated i mean they will take whoever is spreading this hates words and opinion as fact and not go and check it.

They seem to now target young muslims at universities without their parents being around so they become easy targets alot of Muslims that are born here are not the most clued up on religion i.e will do most of the basics pray go to the mosque, fast, wont drink etc but that's as far as the knowledge will go they then get preyed upon and brainwashed with stuff that is just another rich man's agenda and they just become puppets.

hopefully that clear some it up


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

treb92 said:


> What a load of balls, the IRA killed plent of innocent people in bombings in Northern Ireland.


Yes inocent people did get killed by them in the war but that was'nt their intention. The IRA were one of the efficient geurilla army in the world and if their main aim was to kill inocent people then they failed miserably. Without the IRA , the catholic population would still be on par with the blacks in america a few years ago. We are now equal in terms of human rights so hence there is no need for the IRA and they are no more. If the war wasnt with britain and was with another country then you would agree with me that it was a just cause because what went on was totaly wrong in all walks of life but thank fully thats all over. I dont expect you to understand because you are looking at it from a british point of view with no real knowledge of recent irish history.



CMC1314 said:


> very true IRA are scum they are no better than the islam scum that burn poppies and host mock funerals.... to the islam i believe every man woman and child that are taking part and showing support in these demonstrations should be sent back to their own country. as for IRA... they continue to assholes... i know i live here amongst them.


Where are you from yourself man?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

****ing ****holes, i wish they would just **** off home if they don't like it. Benefit scrougers, **** off!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Canm we just forget about this now and all agree to disagree as it is getting no one any place fast. All its doing is getting people wound up and then **** is said that is not needed. Lets all talk gym for a change???LOL.


----------



## willber328 (May 19, 2011)

no im not racist but theres one thing i cant stand is showing disrespect for the very country you live in if you dont like get the fuk fuk out of our country an starve in a feild or spend the week running from 2000bs bombs and bullets in afghan otherwise simmer down and shut it!!

if i saw one of these protests i dont think i couldhelp my self but to run at them an drop as many as possible before i got lifted or knocked out my self it makes me rage an boil these scumbags do!!!


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

i got told about this discussion from my friend Pav Singh. i totally agree with the statements hes made as i am a sikh from west london myself. its unexplainable of how some muslims think and come accross. im GLAD some of you guys understand the difference between us and the them, cos not alot of people do. and rjohal, after reading your statements, i do partly agree with you bro, but im in leicester quite alot, and myself can feel the tension in the evington area. the same happens in the slough area down our way.


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

ontop of that, im not trying to be a d**k towards the religion, cos not everybody is the same, party it is our guys that show the cun*ish-ness towards them. but then again, we also support this country more than any other religion in asia in my opinion. we appreciate the place we live in by helping governments etc. i dont see or hear much about that from the other side..


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

mr dumbell said:


> i got told about this discussion from my friend Pav Singh. i totally agree with the statements hes made as i am a sikh from west london myself. its unexplainable of how some muslims think and come accross. im GLAD some of you guys understand the difference between us and the them, cos not alot of people do.


Some of us do understand. I was quite surprised to to discover some random acts of aggression towards your community, from the 'other side'. Funny how people act when they realize they are not the minority in town anymore.. and sad.



> we also support this country more than any other religion in asia in my opinion. we appreciate the place we live in by helping governments etc. i dont see or hear much about that from the other side..


The Sikh people always have. Not many folk may know but your people volunteered during *both *world wars, volunteered ffs! 100s of 1000s of Sikh men went to war for us, despite the Brits being utter cnuts in the past.

If I have my stats right; 20% of the British Indian Army were Sikh, despite making up only 2% of the population. Now that's damned hardcore warrior mentality!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

mr dumbell said:


> ontop of that, im not trying to be a d**k towards the religion, cos not everybody is the same, party it is our guys that show the cun*ish-ness towards them. but then again, we also support this country more than any other religion in asia in my opinion. we appreciate the place we live in by helping governments etc. i dont see or hear much about that from the other side..


This is exactly what i was thinking, i beleive the sikhs/indians have been one of the best communities to intergrate into british society, most are proffessionals, i hardly know any indians who are on benefits around leeds. To be honest the community looks down on people who claim benefits that dont need to and have no status.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I dont think the above can be said for the muslim community who seem to play the race card more than any other ethnic minority. They would rather britain bend into their way of living instead of intergrating into the uk.


----------



## militant786 (Jun 21, 2011)

funny how singh01 is licking british mans ****. islam isnt desgned to integrate, you integrate with us. sikhism in my opinion is a weak religion, its designe dto be peaceful and all flowery and really not step on anyones parade- if u wanna follow htat go for it. i dont disrespect. islam is not a religion where we integrate, you into us. we are superiors ones for several reasons.

why should i integrate into a culture that drinks? that shags around? and whatever else non muslims do? i cant integrate, if i do i will lose my islam. that i dont want to do. so whats the problem with me not integrating? why do the sikhs or british ppl wanna be my best mate?

as for claiming benefits where do you get that idea from ?maybe some people do fair enough, but muslims as a whole must earn their money from their own work, not scrounge off. if they dont fair enough. its not like the government gives a sh1t about us anyway, so wy not rinse them as much as we can.

as for the race card, its played for a reason. what with the growing islamaophobia and the hate its necesary. im not going to take that ****, mr singh or mr smith might but not me. as for bending britian im not, this is my home, i wanna carry out my religion here. end of. this countries laws allow that. the truth is no offense religions like sikhism are not logical, hence they have no footing in the UK, whilst islam is an entirely logical religion, and the british civilisation is also a logical system. hence it works.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well **** off back to your superior islam state if u aint gonna intergrate...whats logical about islam? a religion made up by a peado in the last 300 years>


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

militant786 said:


> funny how singh01 is licking british mans ****. islam isnt desgned to integrate, you integrate with us. sikhism in my opinion is a weak religion, its designe dto be peaceful and all flowery and really not step on anyones parade- if u wanna follow htat go for it. i dont disrespect. islam is not a religion where we integrate, you into us. we are superiors ones for several reasons.
> 
> why should i integrate into a culture that drinks? that shags around? and whatever else non muslims do? i cant integrate, if i do i will lose my islam. that i dont want to do. so whats the problem with me not integrating? why do the sikhs or british ppl wanna be my best mate?
> 
> ...


This guy sums up all muslims in a nutshell. 'we dont intergrate with you you, YOU intergrate with us, we are superior' wtf are you on about? You're not superior to anyone u ****.

As for sikhism being a weak religion, why do you think that? Because we dont go round trying to convert every other person we see? Or because we're not walking around preying on young girls to convert them or make them prostitutes?

I dont want to argue about whose religions right or wrong, as i know that it has been drilled into you that all other religions are inferior to yours and everybody else is going to hell. To be honest i dont think we can expect a religion like yours to ever show any respect to anybody else when the core values of islam teach you to feel superior and sh1t on everyone else.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Militant.. ad hom attacks are a poor choice for a debate. I suggest you review your stance on other peoples behaviour, chilling out is a good way to get along with others.

The Sikh community, like the Chinese or the Brazilians, 'integrate' into society by showing us what they do, disagreeing quietly and simply getting on with their own lives. If they don't agree with or like our



> culture that drinks? that shags around?


 then they part company with those that do, at that point, and hook up on their own time.

You too can do whatever the fvck you like here, this growing Islamophobia you speak of.. mate, it's kind of a self fulfilling prophecy, don't you think? Seems to me a self-driven paranoia. Nobody 'hates' you guys, but we are terribly bored of being told that WE need to adjust, this is our home, this is your home. Chill out, enjoy it. Or find a better place.

One life brother.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I like sikhs and I like buddists nice way of life and peaceful by nature...I am glad christianty came out of the stone age and became civilised.... Where did islam come from prior to mohammed? As far as I understand it came after the bible....


----------



## militant786 (Jun 21, 2011)

not really. islam is not designed to integrate. its a superior force. hence muslims hav conquered the biggest land-mass ever. sikhs dont even have khalistan. we are superior for several reasons that i can outline. sikhism may not do that hence it only hence 20milliion followers. islam has 2billion. islam like judiasm and christianity is a missionary religion, its our duty to spread the good word. as for the young girls dont even get that. neither do i with the prostitutes bit. the core values of islam are actually the 5 pillars... and we feel superior for a reason. because we have the truth and you dont.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

you have truth from a guy called mohammed who came up with the idea around 300 years ago....where is this god of yours prior to mohammed>>>


----------



## militant786 (Jun 21, 2011)

Witch-King said:


> Militant.. ad hom attacks are a poor choice for a debate. I suggest you review your stance on other peoples behaviour, chilling out is a good way to get along with others.
> 
> The Sikh community, like the Chinese or the Brazilians, 'integrate' into society by showing us what they do, disagreeing quietly and simply getting on with their own lives. If they don't agree with or like our then they part company with those that do, at that point, and hook up on their own time.
> 
> ...


who said i wanna get along wiht others? i get alogn with who i please. who is US exactly? the british white ppl of the UK? why do i need to show US/YOU what im doing? what is that your business? your not my master, or any authority to me. sikhs braziians and chinese probably lick ****. but not me nor muslims. i do my own thing whether u like it or not.

this shows the arrogance of white people too, they think they are superior to browns and blacks for some strange reason. what nice evidence.

it is a prophecy, we are told that eventually everyone will hate islam and muslims because non muslims are completely ignorant. anyone whos gone into detail and depth into the religion has converted entirely on their own accord.


----------



## militant786 (Jun 21, 2011)

offo - the prophet muhammad pbuh delivered islam in its best and purest form.

also sikhs, and hindus alike hate muslims because htey got their ases handed to them for centuries upon centuries and still are. they cant get over it, and get over a grudge. do muslims hate anyone? no. we dont hate jews, christians sikhs and so forth.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

militant786 said:


> who said i wanna get along wiht others?


And that comment buddy, that is the problem, this curious/agressive paranoia I mentioned. Chill the fvck out.



> i get alogn with who i please. who is US exactly? the british white ppl of the UK? why do i need to show US/YOU what im doing? what is that your business?


Calm down ffs



> your not my master, or any authority to me. sikhs braziians and chinese probably lick ****. but not me nor muslims. i do my own thing whether u like it or not.


Calm the f*** down.



> this shows the arrogance of white people too, they think they are superior to browns and blacks for some strange reason. what nice evidence.


Generalization. Try harder.



> it is a prophecy, we are told that eventually everyone will hate islam and muslims because non muslims are completely ignorant.


There's that paranoia again.



> anyone whos gone into detail and depth into the religion has converted entirely on their own accord.


I haven't and I bet I know about it at least as well as you do.

Listen man, there is a big ole world out there and Mecca isn't in the center. Can't you just enjoy life without feeling oppressed?

Your business IS your own business, sure, but if all we keep hearing is placard waving BS then that is all our kids and your kids will ever know of your people soon. You know, before 9/11 Muslims, Sikhs and the ***** just did their thing. What happened bro?


----------



## militant786 (Jun 21, 2011)

rjohal you are 100% correct. personally im not an islamic apologist. ill just say it how it is. im not really doing any favours for it, but it seems that no1 cares what it preachs anyway. so i mite aswell tell these idiots to shutup.

the ppl on this board obvoiusly wanna hear me say yeh yeh muslims do sum bad things and apologise. tbh thers nothing to apologis efor. everything is for a reason. every educated person will know there are minorities that are bad. look at those militant sikhs who trashed that place in dudley? are all sikhs like that? as for the taliban/al-qeada. its pretty obvoius muslims with normal lives dont hav time for that B.S. muslims are sucessfl and alway shave been. we are a happy people, that get a lot out of life, people are jealous. esp white ppl. no offense but sikhs also seem angry and jealous because some sikh girls run away with muslims? wow big deal. muslim girls r running off with sikhs, yet u dont hear no racket from our end. its that girls choice.


----------



## militant786 (Jun 21, 2011)

im not paranoid mr witch king. ive lived with, and know of "white" people. i know deep down what you lot think about browns/blacks/muslims.

so if you've read into islam, my qusetion is, what are the reasons why you havent converted. it does state in our religoius book in more or less these words - "the hypocrites will read this quran only to be misguided further, and the believers will read it to be guided further". id like to re-guide you, not that im a scholar or anythng.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> so if you've read into islam, my qusetion is, what are the reasons why you havent converted. it does state in our religoius book in more or less these words - "the hypocrites will read this quran only to be misguided further, and the believers will read it to be guided further". id like to re-guide you, not that im a scholar or anythng.


I see nothing in it worth converting for, it is mostly rambling and makes little sense (in Arabic or otherwise, before you point this out). It offers nothing useful or unique for me as a world-view, it certainly teaches me nothing about the real world either. Science literature and education is the way forward these days, only science really heals the sick. I remain an atheist.



militant786 said:


> im not paranoid mr witch king. ive lived with, and know of "white" people. i know deep down what you lot think about browns/blacks/muslims.


Then you are a sad racist. There are plenty of "white" people who are Muslim. And stop trying to rally other 'oppressed' races to your flag, it is pathetic, this is not a bloody war. This is about people trying to find their place in the world, trying to find peace and understanding. Some people have the tools to live a good life (holy books, feasts, prayer etc) but somehow find in them a weapon instead. This is also why I remain an atheist.

United we stand. Divided we fall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by militant786
> 
> funny how singh01 is licking british mans ****. islam isnt desgned to integrate, you integrate with us. sikhism in my opinion is a weak religion, its designe dto be peaceful and all flowery and really not step on anyones parade- if u wanna follow htat go for it. i dont disrespect. islam is not a religion where we integrate, you into us. we are superiors ones for several reasons.
> 
> ...


I dont find getting up at the crack of dawn and praying 5 times a day to an entity never seen or proved logical- or walking around a big black monolith in the desert logical- neither would most logical people i know - but perhaps thats just my ignorance of the religion !!!!



> islamaophobia


 why is that ???



> islam isnt desgned to integrate


oh you have answered the reason for islamaophobia- yourself- segregation especially when muslims have settled in a country that gives you more rights than any muslim country on earth and not intergrate you segregate which leads to alianation and racisum- and if you dont like it well ??? what to do ???



> sikhism in my opinion is a weak religion, its designe to be peaceful and all flowery


Ask some of the indian army about how gentle the Sikhs at Amritsar were during uprisings - or some of the actions of Sikh soldiers in the military- all peacefull and flowery ?? i think not.

So my opinion if you come/live to a counrty that offers more potection-education-healthcare and human rights- and a country that has bent over backwards building places of religion and changing our laws- listening to non locgial petitions- and you come with the attitude of non intergration then F**k off back to where you came !

I am classed by many as a racist - well i am only against people like you who - migrate but never intergrate - get a british passport and see how free you can travel ?? better than an iraqi-saudi-paki-yemeni passport YES ??? and you dont want or think you should not intergrate because the locals think differently- drink and shag around- well pal some of the biggest customers of certain whore houses in bangkok are from Yes that right the middle east !!!! and Muslim !!!!! yes the largest best paying ,most ****ed customers of these places are muslims- but that could just be a minority- just like the brits that shag around and get ****ed all the time.

i am going to have a big rack of ribs for dinner HHHHHmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

bacon and sausage for breakfast tomorro and some pork chops for dinner i reckon followed by a visit to the local for a few alcoholic beverages seems as i am in my inferiror country but all these mentals come here regardless


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hate these sort of threads but had to add my input, as theres so much ignorance its unbelieveable, fact is & ive mentioned it before & i'll say it again not bothered whether anyone likes it or not, the only people causing all the ****e around the world are the west

its ok for the west to occupy/invade muslim countrys killing/murdering innocent people every day for no reason.

yet when a muslim person tries to defend loved ones etc they are labelled as terrorists :cursing: lets see how peacefull sikhs/indians would be if there country india was invaded by foriegn countrys, & inoccent people were being bombed every day, sikh/indians would be doing exactly what muslims are

trying to defend their people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

> lets see how peacefull sikhs/indians would be if there country india was invaded by foriegn countrys, & inoccent peole were being bombed every day, dont think peeps like mr pav the pr**k bav would be licking **** on here


well their race have when the brits where there



> the only people causing all the ****e around the world are the west its ok for the west to occupy/invade muslim countrys killing/murdering innocent people every day for no reason.


no reason ??? really ?? your own goverments have killed more of your own people that the west ever have done or ever will do - tribes at war all the time- no point in debating with the religiously brainwashed - warped and retarded logic applies


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

i was born here, have lived her all my life, & consider this country as home, im just a normal person, treat people they way they treat me

even though occasionally get called a paki & told to **** off back to my country by ignorant white people lol

but have had enough of people blaming muslims for everything when muslims are actually the victims

& im not going to bother posting any more on this topic pointless



romper stomper said:


> well their race have when the brits where there
> 
> no reason ??? really ?? your own goverments have killed more of your own people that the west ever have done or ever will do - tribes at war all the time- no point in debating with the religiously brainwashed - warped and retarded logic applies


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry but i am yet to see a sikh or muslim "intergrate" into any community near me

only in this country does this [email protected] happen


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

militant786 said:


> funny how singh01 is licking british mans ****. islam isnt desgned to integrate, you integrate with us. sikhism in my opinion is a weak religion, its designe dto be peaceful and all flowery and really not step on anyones parade- if u wanna follow htat go for it. i dont disrespect. islam is not a religion where we integrate, you into us. we are superiors ones for several reasons.
> 
> why should i integrate into a culture that drinks? that shags around? and whatever else non muslims do? i cant integrate, if i do i will lose my islam. that i dont want to do. so whats the problem with me not integrating? why do the sikhs or british ppl wanna be my best mate?
> 
> ...


This just demonstrates the mindset of Islam.Ill make no other comment, other that to ask if youd save me one of your 72 virgins, as I cant seeem to find many in Essex? Honestly mate, how can we take ANYTHING you say seriously, when your believe stuff like that? You, and your beliefs are hilarious.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

militant786 said:


> not really. islam is not designed to integrate. its a superior force. hence muslims hav conquered the biggest land-mass ever. sikhs dont even have khalistan. we are superior for several reasons that i can outline. sikhism may not do that hence it only hence 20milliion followers. islam has 2billion. islam like judiasm and christianity is a missionary religion, its our duty to spread the good word. as for the young girls dont even get that. neither do i with the prostitutes bit. the core values of islam are actually the 5 pillars... and we feel superior for a reason. because we have the truth and you dont.


Islam a "superior Force " Eh, lets see how superior it is, when its on the recieving end of a Tomahawk Cruise.Enjoy your mushroom cloud.


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

Militant whats your view on the mock Funeral? And the burning of the poppys?


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Fcuk off back home then


what if some of them are born here?


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

wow,read only some of this and im feeling scared.im of sikh religion,indian origin and born in scotland.agree islam has lots of extremists and all should be shot but extremists only.do some of you know the difference between sikhs,hindus,muslim,good muslims or is it a case of he or she is brown so lets shoot them.

some say sendthem back home,they have taken over our country,well know your history.Britain had colonies like India,Australia,Honk kong,Malta and more so why didnt Britain go home.does Britain owe a debt to these countries,did Britiain not dilute these cultures.jeez spme scary guys here.

lets remember BRITAIN WENT INTO Iraq,Afghanistan for no reason,we couldve stayed at home n put money into our own economy.

all i hope is you people direct this hatred at the right extreme muslims and not some poor guy who supports Britain being his country and happens to look brown!!!!


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

essexboy said:


> This just demonstrates the mindset of Islam.Ill make no other comment, other that to ask if youd save me one of your 72 virgins, as I cant seeem to find many in Essex? Honestly mate, how can we take ANYTHING you say seriously, when your believe stuff like that? You, and your beliefs are hilarious.


militant you say sikhism is soft.we stopped the moghuls from taking over India thats why its not a muslim country.We were outnumbered by hundreds of muslims but still stood shoulder to shoulder.Sikhism is ilogical??? mmm lets all read back to front.keep our women covered at home but we ll go out and screw white girls and get drunk behin closed doors.You absolute shame.I can see where the hatred for muslims comes from.You just slagged off all white folk.Just cos white folk dont strongly beleive in god it doesnt mean all white men get drunk mad n screw everything in site.

Why are you not banned.

Islam is so wrong.You call anyone an infidel or kaffar,dont let women into a mosque showing they are second rate,have more than one wife AND LOL MARRY YOUR OWN SISTER.Thats why you get disabled muslim babies and the nhs have to pick up the bill

islam says you cant take a loan if interest is charged yet how many muslims have their own business.You hypocrite.


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

islam is a superior force!!! yes thats cos you mate like hell.


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

MonsterMash said:


> I'm sorry but i am yet to see a sikh or muslim "intergrate" into any community near me
> 
> only in this country does this [email protected] happen


think youll find im living and committed to a white girl,sang bible hyms in school,celebrate x mas and im sikh

dumb ass


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

To think that Britain was once a strong nation.... and now due to the laws of this country we are denied the right to be able to express our opinions and beliefs on what is right and good for our country.

Instead we are instructed to bend over and be shafted by every other religion and race and those who dare to stand against it are criminalised as racists.

This country is going down hill fast but im looking forward to the day when a stand off happens when the general public finally agree that enough is enough and stand up together and do whats right!

(Note to self: Get off the juice ffs!)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> *We havent done Fu.ck all to your country mate*.It was politicians.And if you think your gonna get empathy here, by saying how wonderful, a bunch of cowardly murderers are, "because they gave a warning so innocent people didnt die" I think youll have a long wait.


to say we is including the Politicans, lived in england for 4years and met very few people with any interest in our country and even some squaddies who said we should be given back our 6 countries, so maybe you should have reworded this 'the ordinary people of england havent done nothing to your country' would be better..and yeah the ira killed innocents, but so did loyalists, sas, paratroopers, whch if you had an interest in our country you'd know the 'histroical Society' is investigating EVERY murder during the Troubles and no1 is innocent that was involved....no such thing as war without sin


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barsnack said:


> to say we is including the Politicans, lived in england for 4years and met very few people with any interest in our country and even some squaddies who said we should be given back our 6 countries, so maybe you should have reworded this 'the ordinary people of england havent done nothing to your country' would be better..and yeah the ira killed innocents, but so did loyalists, sas, paratroopers, whch if you had an interest in our country you'd know the 'histroical Society' is investigating EVERY murder during the Troubles and no1 is innocent that was involved....no such thing as war without sin


So if there is no war without sin(whatever that means) You believe the murder of innocent civilians is justified if it helps the "cause?"


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

garyrehilhu said:


> Islam is so wrong.You call anyone an infidel or kaffar,dont let women into a mosque showing they are second rate,have more than one wife AND LOL MARRY YOUR OWN SISTER.Thats why you get disabled muslim babies and the nhs have to pick up the bill
> 
> islam says you cant take a loan if interest is charged yet how many muslims have their own business.You hypocrite.


lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> So if there is no war without sin(whatever that means) You believe the murder of innocent civilians is justified if it helps the "cause?"


obviously you havent read my post correct, i showed no support to any side, and war without sin means war always invovles the murder of innocents, it was a quote by some american politican (cant mind who) after america detonatedf the a-bomb...dont believe the murder of innocents is justiifed in any sense as a country is only as good as its people and if your killing them, then thats the insult to your country...but the troubles was a war which was deeply sectarian and when people are brought up surrounded by this or with family members etc killed as a result, i can UNDERSTAND why people then rresult to continuing the cycle of killing innocents


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking about asking Lorian to Ban all religous threads.....Thread closed before I have ban half the board


----------

